# Question about a hub motor...



## SPangle (Jun 14, 2012)

I did a search and wasn't able to find any information so I thought I'd go ahead and post a thread.

Does anyone have any experience/opinions of this hub motor??? Thinking of using one on each wheel, 4 controllers, and some type of main controller that would manipulate all 4 controllers.

They list it as a 7KW motor but I don't know if that's continous or peak. If it's continous that would be around 37.5hp, which would be more than enough to maintain highway speeds (55-65mph). If those are peak numbers then I'll have to go down another path.

http://kellycontroller.com/car-hub-motor-72v-7kw-p-711.html

Sammy


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked the effects of the 60 lb unsprung weight on each wheel? You will also need a controller for each motor and some way to coordinate them.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

The weight of a Mustang rear axle is around 200 lbs. Unsprung weight is not great, but 60 lbs per wheel in is comparable to a Camaro or Mustang.


Salty9 said:


> Have you checked the effects of the 60 lb unsprung weight on each wheel? You will also need a controller for each motor and some way to coordinate them.


----------



## SPangle (Jun 14, 2012)

Salty9 said:


> Have you checked the effects of the 60 lb unsprung weight on each wheel? You will also need a controller for each motor and some way to coordinate them.


60lb per wheel doesn't concern me mechanically. Yes I agree that I will need 4 controllers (one for each wheel) and a master controller to control all 4(four) slave controllers-refer to my original post.

Thanks,
Sammy


----------



## SPangle (Jun 14, 2012)

I recieved this email yesterday from Kelly Controller...

*"Hi,

It is 7KW continuous.
Right now we only have 3pcs motors in stock.
When we sell out the motors in stock,we will stop producing this controller due to high cost.
Sorry for that.

Thanks,
Fany"*

This is very unfortunate-does any other vendor sell a comparable hub motor???

Thanks,
Sammy


----------



## SPangle (Jun 14, 2012)

I did find this one which looks remarkably similar to the Kelly Controller version. I have atttempted to contact the manufacturer to ask if they had any North American suppliers... We'll see how that goes!

Sammy

http://www.alibaba.com/product/th10...Hub_motor_for_electric_car_car_hub_motor.html


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sammy,

Did you check http://ev-propulsion.com/motorcycle-hub-motors.h


----------



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

type "poulsen hub motors" into your browser. If you can't find it I will locate the full address.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Or, if you want to roll your own and start from the egg there is: http://members.shaw.ca/Craig-C/AboutEH.html

It looks grotesque to me but some might like it.

The details are here: http://electrichubcap.creativesystemdesigns.com/hybridize/EHMotorMakingManual.html


----------

